# Turkey call from wood from SDB777



## dukdawg999 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I bought some red cedar from SDB777 and tried to make a turkey call. first one turned broke my fault. second piece I turned really looked great and sounded great also.
http://i182.Rule #2/albums/x37/duckmaster1/DSC_0313_2_zps0793ae2e.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 23, 2014)

I've always had a 'soft spot' for ERC.....my wife just says a 'soft spot between the ears'.

Looks good....how does it sound and what 'surface' did you use?



Guess I'll need to get a bunch of these cut? Maybe a little larger and a tad thicker....



Scott (what do you finish with) B


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 23, 2014)

Scott, you have said that before!


----------



## dukdawg999 (Mar 23, 2014)

She sounds awesome. Love the sound and purr it makes. I have slate over glass on it.
It turned out very nice.


----------

